# Corner bead options



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I had to build up the thickness of a wall with a lot of joint compound and I'm afraid to try my paper faced corner bead because the tape may not lay flat enough to prevent bubbles. I've already had bubble problems with tape and I figure the corner bead will be even harder to get bubble-free. Whatever I use will have to be glued or compounded on. Any suggestions?

And what's a good retail drywall supplier in New York City?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Just noticed the tape on my corner bead has holes, unlike regular joint tape, so maybe I should try it. I made the wall straighter too.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

We have given you hundreds of suggestions already on corner beads mudding taping, skim coating etc... I think by now you can figure it out.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, but I'd pay to see an uncut video of someone joining a new wall to an old wall and trying to tape the joint and bead the corner. It's coming out good but there are complications. It can't be framed perfectly so you use joint compound to even it out, then the wall's not perfectly flat and you have taping issues unless you apply like 10 coats of compound to flatten it. At least in my case.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry but I'm confused are you talking about outside corner bead or inside corner tape?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I was looking for outside corner options, but I noticed the corner bead I have has holes in the tape so I don't think I'll have a bubble problem. I'll probably try it within the hour. 

I'm not going to tape the joint between the existing plaster wall and the new wall. I screwed a stud into that existing wall and I filled the gap with hot mud and it will be inside a closet. If it cracks then maybe I'll tape it.

The inside corner I'll probably try taping with regular paper tape. If there's a serious bubble problem, that's the last time I'll use paper tape without holes.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If your getting serious bubbles either your mud is too dry or your putting it on too thick.


----------

